

Hi HN, try my app for Twitter organization (HTML5 browser required) - alexbosworth
http://tweetbe.at/

======
technofication
I'm really looking for a way to view all the people I'm following that I have
not categorized into the list, would love a "sort by unlisted" other than that
it's looking great.

~~~
alexbosworth
Would be cool I agree but I am waiting for some more features from Twitter API
before I try and add that.

If you go to your lists and click 'load all', then go back to your following
list, you will see labels next to everyone who is on a list - so you can
quickly see who is not listed.

------
lokni
Looks nice, however, clicking the back and forward buttons doesn't do anything
for me using chromium on ubuntu (worked in firefox). It seems you are using
the jquery history plugin to manage this, and trying the demo page at that
plugin, it didn't work either. It seems that jQuery.browser.safari is set to
true when it shouldn't be is causing the problem. If I set
jQuery.browser.safari = false, the back and forward commands work on the demo
page and your site. Not sure how you would test for difference between chrome
and safari, but figured I'd let you know anyway.

~~~
alexbosworth
Thanks for letting me know - fixed now

------
redmage
Thanks, I found it useful. :)

A small bug I noticed: longer biographies aren't showing up in full [1].
Happens in both Chrome 5.0.375.17, Safari 4.0.5 and Firefox 3.6.2; OSX 10.6.3.

[1] <http://cl.ly/YXs>

------
tengkahwee
It looks nice. But it would be nice if clicking on the logo return back to the
front page.

~~~
alexbosworth
Good idea - now it does that.

